# Worldmark Palm Springs reneges on Sales Presentation $100 Gift Card



## GPLACERS (Nov 9, 2015)

I checked in at Worldmark Palm Springs at 10:45 am and guy named "Dave" offered me $100 gift card to do an Owner Update 60 minute presentation. See photo below of the gift slip. Then 6 hours after I checked in, I get a phone call from a Melinda saying they cannot give me a $100 gift card unless my wife is with me, so they can only give me $50. And they also said I could not go to my scheduled 8:30 presentation because the 8:30 time slot is for Married couples only and Single occupants like me have to do the 11:45 slot. WM Indio also has also done stuff like that before, it is like they are *discriminating* against people who are Single or who are married but always travel alone.

I called to complain to WM Owner Care and they were very shocked about what happened and were going to file complaint with Sales Dept about Palm Springs, and owner care said they will credit me for my stay and are sending me a certificate for a free night stay at any worldmark. 

Here is a copy of the Presentation Gift receipt. It speaks for itself.


----------



## ronparise (Nov 9, 2015)

GPLACERS said:


> I checked in at Worldmark Palm Springs at 10:45 am and guy named "Dave" offered me $100 gift card to do an Owner Update 60 minute presentation. See photo below of the gift slip. Then 6 hours after I checked in, I get a phone call from a Melinda saying they cannot give me a $100 gift card unless my wife is with me, so they can only give me $50. And they also said I could not go to my scheduled 8:30 presentation because the 8:30 time slot is for Married couples only and Single occupants like me have to do the 11:45 slot. WM Indio also has also done stuff like that before, it is like they are *discriminating* against people who are Single or who are married but always travel alone.
> 
> I called to complain to WM Owner Care and they were very shocked about what happened and were going to file complaint with Sales Dept about Palm Springs, and owner care said they will credit me for my stay and are sending me a certificate for a free night stay at any worldmark.
> 
> Here is a copy of the Presentation Gift receipt. It speaks for itself.




Wyndham has every right to "discriminate" when it comes to who they invite to their sales presentations. They should be taking a close look at who they invite so only those most likely to buy are offered an incentive to attend. No salesman wants to waste time with someone that cant make a buying decision that day, especially when the next person in line is ready, willing and able.  They have learned over time that if they cant close you at the table, you wont come back, and they have learned that in most marriages both parties have to be on board to close a deal

The folks that do the inviting need to be better trained so that some of the discrimination happens right at check in. Thats where the mistake was made.  You shouldnt have been invited to a sales meeting at all


----------



## CO skier (Nov 9, 2015)

GPLACERS said:


> ... it is like they are *discriminating* against people who are Single or who are married but always travel alone.



Many  timeshare developers require that married couples or co-habitating couples attend their timeshares as a couple.  This is to eliminate the "I need to ask my spouse" objection to a timeshare purchase.

You should consider yourself fortunate that you were offered $50 to attend with your spouse absent, and doubly fortunate that you received such a generous offer from Owner Care.

You are right, though, that something needs to be done.  The half-$100 offer for a half-couple presentation is something new at WorldMark.  Refunding credits and handing out free vacations cannot continue for long.


----------



## CO skier (Nov 9, 2015)

Here is an example of just how discriminating some timeshare developers can be.  This one discriminates on income, homeowner status, marital status, and attendance at the presentation to receive the promotional discount.



"For any packages including a 120 minute preview tour of the Grand Colorado on Peak 8 property:

Guests must meet the following qualifications: has a household income of at least $70,000 for all packages and must be a homeowner. The guest must be married, engaged or in a cohabitating relationship and both partners must attend the preview tour together. If a guest takes advantage of the promotional rate and does not participate in the preview tour, then the guest will be charged the full rack rate of the lodging and/or activities."


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 9, 2015)

CO skier said:


> Here is an example of just how discriminating some timeshare developers can be.  This one discriminates on income, homeowner status, marital status, and attendance at the presentation to receive the promotional discount.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In marketing terms, it is called prequalifying your potential customer. Don't waste your marketing expenses on people who are not likely to buy from you, or if they do buy during the sales pitch only to rescind or susbequently not make payments. It is just that in the US, there is an overuse of the term of discrimination, and all businesses become terrified of being accused of discrimination.


----------



## Ty1on (Nov 9, 2015)

But they offered him a promotion, in writing,  before they prequalled him.  Push him to a singles presentation, fine, but they should have made good on their offer.


----------



## presley (Nov 9, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> But they offered him a promotion, in writing,  before they prequalled him.  Push him to a singles presentation, fine, but they should have made good on their offer.



Absolutely. The document even states "if you are traveling with your spouse, we ask that both attend."  It's a contract. They broke the contract.


----------



## CO skier (Nov 10, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> But they offered him a promotion, in writing,  before they prequalled him.  Push him to a singles presentation, fine, but they should have made good on their offer.





presley said:


> Absolutely. The document even states "if you are traveling with your spouse, we ask that both attend."  It's a contract. They broke the contract.



Maybe I am misunderstanding the complaint in the Original Post.  I don't think the complaint is so much about the 50 bucks in this instance -- Owner Care made good on that -- the complaint seems to be that WorldMark discriminates against singles and married persons traveling alone by offering them only $50 instead of $100 for married couples when both attend.

That is the new sales incentive at WorldMark, and it "discriminates" between singles and married couples, just as many other timeshares do.  (I have no opinion on whether or not it is right).

Some of the WorldMark resorts are also starting to charge a $20 refundable deposit to reserve an Owner Update.


----------

